# The solar system: Our view from here



## Timeshifter (Jan 1, 2021)

Although not strictly stolen history, the narratives of the sky have been obscured and stolen, and the skies do come up in discussions here. I thought that given that I have taken these images, I ought to share them with the community, to at least allow us all  a view of the solar system as viewed from earth, with equipment available to anyone. Nothing is obscured here, no trickery, just images as I take them, observed mostly from my back garden in Yorkshire.

All images are taken by me. All the images, kit, edit, everything, no one else has been involved in any stage of the creation of these images. For clarity, I am someone who is not trying to prove anything, I have no dog in the fight so to speak. I am simply recording what we can all see, as accurately as I can with my 20 years practical photography experience. I would like to add though, I am not strictly an ‘astrophotographer’. I do this as a hobby, out of interest. I am not interested in taking 5 day exposures of the universe from some mountain or desert in the middle of nowhere, I'll leave that to the specialists.... 

I began taking images of the nights sky around 5 years ago, mostly wide skyscapes. 4 years ago I decided I wanted to get closer the these objects in the sky, so I invested in a decent telescope (Celestron nexstar 5se) and began looking more closely, and of course attaching my cameras to the scope.

It is not as easy as people think to attain clear images of stars and planets with this kit, but you can get images good enough to see in more detail what is up there. The truth is, digital cameras, although cheap and convenient, they are crap. You can see much more using your eyes with a scope that what the camera records, due to mechanics of how focal lengths, shutter and sensors work. Naked eye is much more revealing. These guys who get clear images of the ISS for example, must have lighting reflexes and Nasa style tracking equipment, because even attempting to follow an aeroplane a few miles up, travelling at 500 mph with a 1200mm zoom is extremely difficult, even getting the thing in the frame in the 1st place never mind trying to manually focus on it, this is mostly impossible.

*No illustrations here. *

Everything I present is ‘as was’ the only adjustments I ever make are exposure and or colour issues. Occasional I may edit out dust spots, but mostly leave them in. Nothing is added to these images/ videos/ I am always happy to share originals and raw files for authenticity.

*Something is moving. *

Whether the earth moves, or the things in the sky move, I have no definitive answers, but what I do know however from experience, is that things do move. My gut feeling is it is the dome that is moving, not the earth. Tracking the movement of the moon and planets is difficult. With a 1100mm equivalent zoom, these things move pretty quickly across the viewfinder.

Anyway I will add to this thread as when I can chase (Clear skies are rare in the UK) to add something new. If anyone knows of anything worthy of photographing, let me know and I will do my best to capture it. If you can add to this great, perhaps this may help us uncover what we are actually looking at, or at least what we are not!

Here are a few samples for my captures over the last 3 or 4 years.

The moon, seems to be quite illusive. Difficult to photograph in detail with my kit, soft lenses (Even the scope is soft to the camera) and the wind, as good as I can get currently, you can see quite a bit of detail though. In the day, it does appear as if the craters are blue, not black, like holes not craters, but what do I know. It is also exceptionally bright! if it is reflecting the suns rays, then it has to be made of the most reflective surface in the universe!

Sony A600 with 5 inch scope, I have left the sensor dust spots in. top image 2016, following 5 are 2018.



















​Here is a composite I made of the moon. Shot 16th Sept 2016. With the 5inch scope on a canon 5DS (52megapixel) You can only fit half the moon on each frame, so this is two frames, top and bottom of the moon composited together, with the background darkened a little. Full res file is 200 megabytes, but big to post here:



​
Ahh, the planets, the orbs, the wandering stars! Are they spheres, flat, lights, solid, who knows! They are there, and they move. Viewing with the naked eye through ht escape, they are as clear as day, you can see real detail, however they still only appear about the same size as on these images. The lens distortion, atmosphere and shutter movement, even when reduced cause shake and blur issues, however, you can see their is something there, and not the out of focus tripe posted by youtubers.

Sony A600, Canon EOS 5D, Celestron Nexstar 5se electronic telescope. Shot between 2016 - 2020

Below: Jupiter, actual size in frame on the left, with magnifications next to it.



​Saturn, Mars and Jupiter placed side by side. Not to scale.



​Jupiter and its moons, over exposed to allow viewing of the moons. 30-5-16. Canon 5D Mk 3, ISO 256,00, Shutter 1.3 seconds, 5 inch scope.





Below is a video of the same

​
Mars, original size left and 2 magnifications.






Here is Venus how we see it in the Sky. Shot at sunset at the local wind farm.



​Contrary to some You tube video, planets do not appear as funky sparkling circles when they are in focus. If you see them presented as such, they are simply out of focus. Venus through the scope, with a practical demo of 'in and out of focus' planets.... None of the P900 planets are circles rubbish.

​
A still of Venus, magnified:




To put in perspective: Venus on the right, and and Orion's Belt, and other 'stars' over the rooftops. 15th March 2020: Canon 7D, 28mm, ISO 100, 30 second shutter, aperture F3.5; EDIT. to Add (thanks to E.Bearclaw) I hadn't noticed that I had inadvertently captured 'starlink' in this image. *EDIT EDIT: It's not starlink, it is a plane. *








The moon and Venus: 17/10/18: Sony A600, 50mm, Iso 200, F5.6, Shutter 15 seconds.





The 'ISS' passing by Yorkshire, 2 - 4 - 20. Its just a dot....

​

The great 'conjunction' this was shot on 20th December 2020, with Sony A6000 and 5 inch scope. Actual size.





Video of the same: Slightly over exposed to allow the moons of Jupiter to be seen.

​

Some more recent images of the sun, I have shared on other threads: Canon 7D, Manual 900mm lens, Aperture F22, ISO 100, 8 stop ND filter. Size as shot,





Same image, under exposed




If you have a decent smart phone, and access to a scope, place the scope on a tripod, and place the camera of the phone over the eyepiece of the scope, you can use this to get images, it's a bit fiddley but works. Samsung Galaxy S20 in Manual mode, place over the eye piece of the 5inch scope.




Ill stop there for now. If you have any questions, feel free to ask.

As I create more, or come across anything exciting I will post here. Hopefully we can all contribute and bounce around some interesting ideas as to what we are seeing, and why 'history' and 'science' tells us what it does about the skies.

Cheers


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 1, 2021)

Great stuff. REAL stuff. Heartfelt thanks for posting.
Straight off the bat the moon close ups look to me like we are on the outside looking in on another world as in through the looking glass.


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 1, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Straight off the bat the moon close ups look to me like we are on the outside looking in on another world as in through the looking glass.


Best description I have heard yet ? that's how it feels looking at it through a scope too!


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 1, 2021)

Great pics, i live in a city so it is very difficult to see anything from here apart from the brightest things in the sky.

Spent some time in Brazil in 2017/18 at this location,

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alto_Paraíso_de_Goiás
It is at a good elevation and in parts have no artificial lighting and there is enough light in the sky from the stars alone to see, when the moon is out it is very bright and you can see visible shadows from objects obscuring said light.

Far more detail than i have ever seen from here in the uk or anywhere else.

I was lucky to be there for my alleged birth day(12/09/2018), the moon was big very big, big enough for me to question the validity of it's official distance, and quite orange as well.

Have you ever come across the lunar wave phenomena, and do you have any thoughts on it??


_View: https://youtu.be/4CCJxF7nIcM_


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 1, 2021)

I haven't come across the Lunar wave, despite looking for it, but that doesn't mean it's not there. To be fair I have never spent more than perhaps an hour or so at a time observing the moon, so chances of seeing it have been pretty slim. 

Would love to see it for myself and attempt to work out what it could be!


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 1, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> I haven't come across the Lunar wave, despite looking for it, but that doesn't mean it's not there. To be fair I have never spent more than perhaps an hour or so at a time observing the moon, so chances of seeing it have been pretty slim.
> 
> Would love to see it for myself and attempt to work out what it could be!


I was just wondering if I had any other way of verifying it other than someone I do not know on youtube!


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 1, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Timeshifter said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't come across the Lunar wave, despite looking for it, but that doesn't mean it's not there. To be fair I have never spent more than perhaps an hour or so at a time observing the moon, so chances of seeing it have been pretty slim.
> ...


Would love to have 1st hand evidence. It may be a time of day, month, year thing to best view it. I will post if ever I see it ?


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 1, 2021)

Have you ever seen the moon with a flat side to it around the 3 to 10 past position on the clock face, clumsy but the best way to describe it?
Also quite often I look at the moon waxing or waning and see a shutter opening or closing.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 1, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Also quite often I look at the moon waxing or waning and see a shutter opening or closing.


That is an awesome way of describing the action!


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 1, 2021)

I hear what you are saying @kd-755 not sure to be exact, but that is a good description for the process, here's a few low res versions of them I've caught.




cloud cover...


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 1, 2021)

You know when a ball gets hit or dropped and a flat bit appears well on occasions the moon displays something similar at the 3 minutes past to 10 minute past angle. Mathematicians would say a segment of the sphere has disappeared. 
On some nights the shutter effect is very pronounced, hell on some days its pronounced though on others you can see a crescent of light on the 'dark side' of the waxing and waning moon. Some days in certain blues the shutter not yet fully open appears transparent.

Whatever is going on your moon photographs are revealing to me we truly are looking through something transparent into or onto something else. The looking glass takes on a new meaning or I may be remembering its proper meaning.
I wonder is there anything in your photographic experience that tells you if we are looking at magnification of what lies beyond or just fishbowl like effect or just a flat 'window' if you get my drift?


----------



## Broken Agate (Jan 1, 2021)

Whatever the moon is, it appears to be a more solid object than the sun, which I guess is a big ball of hot plasma in the sky (although NOT 93 million miles away).  The moon also seems to not have much to do with ocean tides. If the moon's gravity were that powerful, wouldn't farmers notice their ponds sloshing around every time the moon moves overhead?

In the same way, the planets are obviously (to me, anyway) more solid than stars. People all through history have always made a distinction between planets--the wanderers--and stars, which they described as being fixed in the heavens.  Planets move around, stars stay put.  What are planets, what are they made of, what makes them move, and what purpose do they serve? Stars are lights in the sky, but what makes them glow, what are they attached to, and where do they go in the daytime? 

What, really, are meteorites and comets, and where do they originate?


----------



## conductor (Jan 2, 2021)

@Timeshifter, Thank you for the post. Great stuff! I appreciate you clearing up some of the in focus/out of focus shimmering light shows some youtubers show.


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 2, 2021)

So apparently, tomorrow is the 'perihelion' or the day the earth comes closest to the sun... Forecast looks worse for tomorrow and today is clear skies so I gave it a look.

'Earth comes closest to the sun every year around January 3. It is farthest from the sun every year around July 4. The difference in distance between Earth's nearest point to the sun in January and farthest point from the sun in July is 3.1 million miles (5 million kilometers). Earth is about 91.4 million miles (147.1 million kilometers) from the sun in early January, in contrast to about 94.5 million miles (152 million kilometers) in early July' Link

All of these shots are straight off the camera, exposure balanced and 1 dust spot removed from each. Notice, our friend the sun spot has now gone, I see none at all today. 



​I also broke out the colour filters, Red, Green and Yellow, to see what may be hiding in there... Notice the softer edges of the sun with the colour filters, other that that, I see no discernible difference. 




Also, I can measure zero difference in the size of my images over the last week. Same camera and lens, same exact size Sun, no 3% difference detectable as yet.


----------



## Onijunbei (Jan 2, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Great pics, i live in a city so it is very difficult to see anything from here apart from the brightest things in the sky.
> 
> Spent some time in Brazil in 2017/18 at this location,
> 
> ...



lunar wave phenomena?  its the digital camera


Citezenship said:


> Great pics, i live in a city so it is very difficult to see anything from here apart from the brightest things in the sky.
> 
> Spent some time in Brazil in 2017/18 at this location,
> 
> ...



it has something to do with the refresh rate on the camera


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jan 2, 2021)

If anyone has keener eyesight than me...

Is it me, or does it look like, in that photo all the starlink satellites are connected by a faint line? I cannot work out if I am seeing something that is not there, whether it is an optical illusion at looking at a series of dots and seeing a line, whether it is natural of a timed photo of moving objects (athough I would expect the dots to be longer).


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 2, 2021)

@E.Bearclaw Having had another look, I believe it is a plane, not starlink, The constant line you see is the plane, and the dot is the regular flash the plane gives off.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jan 2, 2021)

Fair enough, that makes a bit of sense now. I thought it a bit unlikely to catch Star Link by accident!


----------



## Jetsam (Jan 3, 2021)

Sometime around 2010 or 2011ish, I was sitting outside a restaurant I bartended at looking at the moon and I saw an explosion on it. Next night on the news at the bar tv, there was a report about "amateur astronomers asking about the bright flash on the moon the night before but no worries, it was just NASA bombing the moon to see if there was water under the surface." The very next day I looked all over the internet for any report of it and there was nothing already. In about August 2018, Mars was on fire. I could see it pretty well with some fancy binoculars. I took a picture with my phone but it's a terrible picture. Some days after that there was mention of a battle on Mars and the big fire that followed on an obscure website but no other mention anywhere else. Whatever it was, I saw it with my own eyes. So yeah, I think the truth of space is also stolen and ties in to our general stolen history in a big way.


----------



## Curved Pluto (Jan 3, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > Straight off the bat the moon close ups look to me like we are on the outside looking in on another world as in through the looking glass.
> ...


I agree. I have ever thought of it like that. Makes one ponder. Like perhaps the moon is a reflection off of maybe the north magnetic pole revealing what the firmament actually looks like. That’s just at first read. I like it


Timeshifter said:


> Earth comes closest to the sun every year around January 3. It is farthest from the sun every year around July 4. The difference in distance between Earth's nearest point to the sun in January and farthest point from the sun in July is 3.1 million miles (5 million kilometers). Earth is about 91.4 million miles (147.1 million kilometers) from the sun in early January, in contrast to about 94.5 million miles (152 million kilometers) in early July


I wonder why it’s warmer when we are further from the sun. At least warmer in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 4, 2021)

Where I am currently staying they have a 5 inch telescope on the veranda they never have used and told me to feel free to use it if I like.Unfortunately we have had cloudy skies and rain for the last two weeks so I haven't had an opportunity yet (I was hoping to see the grand conjunction of Jupiter and Saturn).
I would appreciate if you could give me some tips,by dm if you prefer.I only have a crappy phone with 8 mp so I probably won't be able to get any pics but could share what I see if the clouds ever clear away again!
Also if you can recommend a decent economy camera I might buy one to take pics.


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 4, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Where I am currently staying they have a 5 inch telescope on the veranda they never have used and told me to feel free to use it if I like.Unfortunately we have had cloudy skies and rain for the last two weeks so I haven't had an opportunity yet (I was hoping to see the grand conjunction of Jupiter and Saturn).
> I would appreciate if you could give me some tips,by dm if you prefer.I only have a crappy phone with 8 mp so I probably won't be able to get any pics but could share what I see if the clouds ever clear away again!
> Also if you can recommend a decent economy camera I might buy one to take pics.



Scopes are extremely sensitive. Finding the target and holding it on the target is difficult. Focus using the eye piece, be careful as a mm of turn can send the focus way past the object. Once focused, hold the camera of your phone over the eye piece, as flat as you can, give it a moment for the phone to focus and adjust and you should be able to grab a a shot. It is tricky but possible with patience.

Any camera with manual controls will do the job, something like a Canon 4000D, or Nikon D3500 are cheap in terms of dslr. Make sure it has interchangeable lenses. You would then need a T ring and adapter that connects the Camera to the Scope (depends on Camera brand and amount of magnification you want) Lots of tutorials of you tube how to do this.

Then all you need are clear skies, time and practice


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 6, 2021)

Managed to get an hour with the camera and the sun yesterday/ today. Same kit, Canon 7D, 900mm lens, 8 stip ND filter and a myriad of f - stops and shutter speeds. Inadvertantly I showed how easy it is to make the sun appear to be in the clouds, even in front of a telephone wire on the street. It is all a matter of exposure. All taken around 3pm.

Here's the sun in front of the clouds.





And the clouds over the sun... looks the same on the moon shots above doesn't it?







The sun 'in front' of the wire in the street.



The sun in the back yard?



Normally exposed dropping behind the house opposite.



Same image, Under exposed


​Here's some video I shot, it was very windy, hence occasional shake. I was also making focus and exposure adjustments so I caused some shake. Here is a still showing the sun doin it's tricks of the eye... in the video you can see the optical illusion of the sun and the cable.






_View: https://youtu.be/cpM7PN25_Q0_
​
147 million Km away in the darkest space? I don't believe so. More likey, closer, smaller, holographic, IMO.


----------



## tomtom9 (Jan 6, 2021)

Excellent thread! A couple of weeks ago, when having a walk, I looked up in the sky and 'restarted' my previous thinking about the current state of things and that we do not pay attention to what is out there above us and what happens with starts / objects / moon etc. I always wanted to do some moon observations but never had equipment nor courage to start looking into this. Is there any chance to get the full size moon photo, the one 200MB one?
Cheers!


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 6, 2021)

tomtom9 said:


> Excellent thread! A couple of weeks ago, when having a walk, I looked up in the sky and 'restarted' my previous thinking about the current state of things and that we do not pay attention to what is out there above us and what happens with starts / objects / moon etc. I always wanted to do some moon observations but never had equipment nor courage to start looking into this. Is there any chance to get the full size moon photo, the one 200MB one?
> Cheers!


Sure Ill post a link tomorrow when at the pc ?


----------



## codis (Jan 7, 2021)

Great pictures, thank you.
My attempts were always shaky and blurry - a tripod seems to be a must ...


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 7, 2021)

Its looking more and more like 'the sun' is a window in an otherwise dark 'sky', so too speak, to my eyes.


----------



## Curved Pluto (Jan 7, 2021)

I have some good videos and pictures of the celestial bodies in the heavens. the videos are to long to post but I'll try to get them uploaded to you tube but here are a few pics:

ok I guess my pic files are to large also. Any help any one
ok figured out the picture part    




a few videos on YouTube of my recordings of the sun


_View: https://youtu.be/wlO9NkfB0VU_


_View: https://youtu.be/9aH1OVSnq_k_


_View: https://youtu.be/Y4fLRoSzS-k_


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 7, 2021)

Curved Pluto said:


> I have some good videos and pictures of the celestial bodies in the heavens. the videos are to long to post but I'll try to get them uploaded to you tube but here are a few pics:
> 
> ok I guess my pic files are to large also. Any help any one
> ok figured out the picture part
> ...



Thanks for these, may I ask what camera you are using? Thanks


----------



## Curved Pluto (Jan 7, 2021)

a couple more videos. these ones a little different in how the camera catches the action



_View: https://youtu.be/RlmT14AV3d4_


_View: https://youtu.be/HLHD9R3PpoA_


_View: https://youtu.be/pi2pmZErbbc_



Timeshifter said:


> Thanks for these, may I ask what camera you are using? Thanks


a Nikon Coolpix p900
and the last few I have for today. I'll try to post some videos i Have of the planets and stars when I get more time



_View: https://youtu.be/QtFhwv--IpE_


_View: https://youtu.be/2RIjZNpa4sI_

https://youtu.be/QpMM4I6s0LY
one last one

https://youtu.be/bTad8uFpLEY


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 9, 2021)

Had an hour to look at the moon this morning, it is sitting there, floating on a blue sky...



​I did a range of exposure and adjust the exposure in post, some things become a little noticeable when you look closely.

The most notable thing for me, is that the 'shadow' or whatever it is that obscures the moon, is not 'solid' nor is it spherical or circular. When you adjust the exposure, it is clearly obvious that the shadow cast is an odd shape.




If you have a few minutes, watch this video I made whilst making some adjustments, see what you think.

​

It appears to me, that whatever is casting the shadow over the moon, must have peaks. By that I mean, we are looking down on the source of the shadow, something like this:




Also, the light source hitting the moon, to me, looks to be unidirectional, a straight beam if you like. Having said that, some big adjustments of light and shadow, makes the moon appear to be emitting its own light.... or that is some reflection.



​It is also obvious on certain conditions, that the shadow, is not a solid object, as the moon is never fully hidden, it is more like a veil. So, if it's the earth causing the shadow, then the earth cannot be fully solid.... These are images from a few years back.

How we see the moon from earth with out eyes.



​How the camera can see it:

View attachment IMG_4261.jpg







I am no clearer in understanding what the hell we are looking at. But the mainstream explanation becomes less plausible to me.

Here's another few minutes of the moon floating in the sky. Love to hear your thoughts!

​


----------



## Curved Pluto (Jan 9, 2021)

Good day to everyone. I thought I would post some links to videos I've shot; this time of the moon. 



_View: https://youtu.be/hlq56ri1M7Q_



_View: https://youtu.be/dShnS1n61iw_



_View: https://youtu.be/T5EYe5FhuJA_



_View: https://youtu.be/H9vBdSOlAVo_


----------



## Luz Bella (Jan 18, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> It is also obvious on certain conditions, that the shadow, is not a solid object, as the moon is never fully hidden, it is more like a veil. So, if it's the earth causing the shadow, then the earth cannot be fully solid....


Or it's the shadow of another unkown celestial body floating out there.   


Timeshifter said:


> I am no clearer in understanding what the hell we are looking at. But the mainstream explanation becomes less plausible to me.


Yes. Me too. ?


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm not sure it's reflected light at all - moonlight is colder than moodshade. 

I saw this recently when it snowed here in the UK - the places where the cars had blocked out the moonlight (shade) were not frozen, and everywhere else was. 

There was a scientist in the 60's who said it was a cold plasma. What did he mean by that? If I have time I'll try find more information on him.
Currently being beaten by my own son with a bicycle pump (he's one years old) so I can't really concentrate on what is being said, but most interesting.

Re the moon being a plasma.


_View: https://youtu.be/XhIwZuPGfss_

This is the UNCUT version, and the guy also talks about biblical flood plasma events!


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks for this: In short

The moon is not a peice of Rock, it is a 'plasma phenomina' or 'cosmic plasma' 

No man can land on it, the mass is less than assumed (less) it does not affect tides (because it's lack of mass)

The lawfulness of nature in the cosmos is the same of that of a hyrdogen atom, or in atomic processes. 

Around every 200 million years (Because it has to happen) the world flips over (pole shift?) and you get the floods of the bible. 

Every day tides are a 'field affect' induced by a cosmic process which exists in the field of our solar sytem. 

Theres a difference between human morals and universal morals. Human morals are an illusion. There is a moral law of the universe that works on us. We need to understand the geophysical laws, to survive.

The speed of light is not a universal constant, and before the next 'axis flip' there will be an increase in the spead of light.


----------



## Luz Bella (Jan 18, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> The moon is not a peice of Rock, it is a 'plasma phenomina' or 'cosmic plasma'
> 
> No man can land on it, the mass is less than assumed (less) it does not affect tides (because it's lack of mass)


Yes. It's transparent.


----------



## codis (Jan 18, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> No man can land on it, the mass is less than assumed (less) it does not affect tides (because it's lack of mass)


I would not subscribe to that.
But as with earth, the standard model seems to ignore most EM forces that control the behaviour of celestrial bodies, as well as atomic or macroscopic particles.


Timeshifter said:


> Around every 200 million years (Because it has to happen) the world flips over (pole shift?) and you get the floods of the bible.


AFAIK, this is based on the magnetisation direction of stone, which aligns with the geomagnetic field when in a fluid state (magma/lava).
However, you would not really need the earth to flip over. Only the magnetic poles need to swap places.
At the moment, they don't really have a conclusive idea how the geomagnetic field is generated.
Which leads me to the second point.
I think the biblical flood (and similar myth) do not refer to a pole switch event, just a pole excursion. The poles move up to about 90° away from their location, and swing back afterwards.
Current plasma theory states this is in response to the changing galactic current sheet, which causes a coincident solar "explosion" - the latter being the reason for the extinction level events (including floods).


Timeshifter said:


> Theres a difference between human morals and universal morals. Human morals are an illusion. There is a moral law of the universe that works on us. We need to understand the geophysical laws, to survive.


Or "God's law/Natural law" versus "man's law", as it is called elsewhere.
I would agree to that, I am not a moral relativist.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 18, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> Thanks for this: In short
> 
> The moon is not a peice of Rock, it is a 'plasma phenomina' or 'cosmic plasma'
> 
> ...


I've been digging into this scientist. It looks like he's been vaporised from the web, there is very little about him. Nothing that I can find that he's written. Very strange....


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 18, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Timeshifter said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for this: In short
> ...


I did a little digging also, and boom, nothing! I wonder why they allowed this video to remain? So people can call 'bullshit' and no way to quantify the guy is my guess.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 18, 2021)

I dug a bit and found this thread. PLASMA MOON SCIENTIST 1965


----------



## Timeshifter (Feb 9, 2021)

I read this just now, which I found strange, as I photographed the sun this very afternoon, and saw nothing... 




> A SUNSPOT has been spotted forming on the surface of the Sun and it could grow to a monstrous size in the coming days, astronomers have revealed.



Source

Teddys timelapse video on the link is UNREAL.....

Nasa image below




​My photograph taken today: Canon 7D, shutter 2/8000 sec, ISO 100, Shutter F5.6, 900mm lens, 8 stop Nd filter. 14.53pm GMT 9/2/21







Slightly over exposed


​Of course, NASA's uber duber all singing camera and lens, satellite floating in a vaccum not frozen up powered by the sun kit is better than mine. As is Teddy's, obvs.

Also, my photo doesn't make for headlines of doom either...


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 9, 2021)

I see your expose of Nasa scaremongering fakery and raise twin moons in the night sky.




Source​


----------



## Timeshifter (Feb 9, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> I see your expose of Nasa scaremongering fakery and raise twin moons in the night sky.
> 
> View attachment 6591
> Source​


Pretty lame even for a marketing ploy, but in honesty, as likely as Terry's video...


----------



## Bitbybit (Feb 10, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> So apparently, tomorrow is the 'perihelion' or the day the earth comes closest to the sun... Forecast looks worse for tomorrow and today is clear skies so I gave it a look.
> 
> 'Earth comes closest to the sun every year around January 3. It is farthest from the sun every year around July 4. The difference in distance between Earth's nearest point to the sun in January and farthest point from the sun in July is 3.1 million miles (5 million kilometers). Earth is about 91.4 million miles (147.1 million kilometers) from the sun in early January, in contrast to about 94.5 million miles (152 million kilometers) in early July' Link
> 
> ...



Very well made photos!.
ps. The disk size difference over one week i think should be about 0,05%    so probably see again in a few months could help


Curved Pluto said:


> Timeshifter said:
> 
> 
> > kd-755 said:
> ...



axial tilt


----------



## Timeshifter (Feb 19, 2021)

I am currently reading 'The Secret Doctrine' by *Helena Petrovna Blavatsky*, this passage made me look at the moon in a different light.



> In reality the Moon is only the satellite of the Earth in one respect, viz., that physically the Moon revolves round the Earth. But in every other respect it is the Earth which is the satellite of the Moon, and not  vice versa.  Startling as the statement may seem it is not without confirmation from scientific knowledge. It is evidenced by the tides, by the cyclic changes in many forms of disease which coincide with the lunar phases; it can be traced in the growth of plants, and is very marked in the phenomena of human gestation and conception. The importance of the Moon and its influence on the Earth were recognized in every ancient religion, notably the Jewish, and have been remarked by many observers of psychical and physical phenomena. But, so far as Science knows, the Earth's action on the Moon is confined to the physical attraction, which causes her to circle in her orbit. And should an objector insist that this fact alone is sufficient evidence that the Moon is truly the Earth's satellite on other planes of action, one may reply by asking whether a mother, who walks round and round her child's cradle keeping watch over the infant, is the subordinate of her child or dependent upon it; though in one sense she is its satellite, yet she is certainly older and more fully developed than the child



I am not sure if this changes anything Photographically, but in photography, relationships between subject and photographer are everything. It certainly puts a different spin on things, for me anyway.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 19, 2021)

She lost me at this appeal to the provenance of antiquity. 


> The importance of the Moon and its influence on the Earth were recognized in every ancient religion,


----------



## Timeshifter (Feb 25, 2021)

Moon this Eve, using an old anlogue lens, the focus is a bit off, however.

Look at the light this thing gives off. You can see the area between the moon and the blue sky. Green around the moon is chromatic aberration from the old lens. Canon 7d, 900mm anologue lens, F5.6, 1/350 second, ISO 800. 





300mm crop, A little bit later on, it's got a flat tyre this eve...





Inverted, always appears organic to me when viewed like this!





300mm crop, slightly brighter, Rectangles & straight lines quite noticible tonight...


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 25, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> Moon this Eve, using an old anlogue lens, the focus is a bit off, however.
> 
> Look at the light this thing gives off. You can see the area between the moon and the blue sky. Green around the moon is chromatic aberration from the old lens. Canon 7d, 900mm anoligue lens, F5.6, 1/350 second, ISO 800.
> 
> ...


Wow, that thing really looks like it has taken a right old beating, the crater in the bottom right is really impressive!


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 25, 2021)

That bottom right crater looks exactly like the bottom of a beach ball.


----------



## Timeshifter (Feb 28, 2021)

Couple from last night, bit of 'hdr' and the focus is a litte sqewed. 1250mm lens (straight through a 5inch scope) F10, 1/400th sec shutter, Iso 640. these are about 1/3rd of actual resolution.


----------



## Timeshifter (Mar 1, 2021)

Here's a 8000 x 8000 pixel moon composite split into 4, so you can see it (and host it)

Original is 2 Hemispheres shot on a Canon 5DS, composited together.

It reveals quite a bit of detail which you cannot normally see such as geometric shapes and lines. 

View at 100% if you can.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 1, 2021)

Fascinating. Are the colours the result of the post processing?


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 1, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> Here's a 8000 x 8000 pixel moon composite split into 4, so you can see it (and host it)
> 
> Original is 2 Hemispheres shot on a Canon 5DS, composited together.
> 
> ...


They are pretty damn good, also surprised to see "stars" in the background.

Looks somewhat similar to the northern region of Siberia, pockmarked.

It maybe just the camera but I see so much static/noise, like when an old tv is in between stations, this happens with the sun as well but i do not know enough about photography to know what it is!


----------



## Timeshifter (Mar 2, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Fascinating. Are the colours the result of the post processing?


Yes, well an enhancement of chromatic abberation. There are colours there. The moon has some colour, difficult to be exact about which though as digital sensors are rubbish at seeing, or rather determining correct colour.


Citezenship said:


> Timeshifter said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a 8000 x 8000 pixel moon composite split into 4, so you can see it (and host it)
> ...


Yeh some of the noise is due to ISO and boosting of contrast. 

Amazing, those round Craters reminiscent of those discussed in Siberia...


----------



## Akanah (Mar 3, 2021)

Maybe the white Sun on our Sky is a simulator Sun to hide the darker real Sun. This could explain why I sometimes saw two Suns since 2013.


----------



## Timeshifter (Jun 10, 2021)

I caught a few shots of the last dregs of today's eclipse. Mainstream explanation of it doesn't sit with me, also the photos I can take don't explain it.

Canon 7D. 
Minitor 900mm lens
F22
Iso 100
Shutter 8000/ sec.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jun 11, 2021)

Amazing photo man! Did you get any more? I wonder if you could squeeze some more detail out of the 'moon' object.

It does look like it's spherical to me...


----------



## Broken Agate (Jun 12, 2021)

It looks as if someone is holding a cardboard circle in front of the sun. 

Anyone else remember when eclipses used to be rare? Seems like there are way more of them now, both lunar and solar.


----------



## Timeshifter (Jun 12, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Amazing photo man! Did you get any more? I wonder if you could squeeze some more detail out of the 'moon' object.
> 
> It does look like it's spherical to me...


Unfortunatley not. I only had a 10 minnute window at work, and it was overcast for most of that. I managed to get around 50 shots, all pretty similar to this, heres a few more below. No matter how much I alter the exposures I cannot see detail on the 'moon'
​




and an 'over edit'





ultra over processed


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 12, 2021)

Does the over processed image suggest there is nothing there, if there was something there would there not be a "noise signature"??

Sorry for over using the word there.


----------



## Timeshifter (Jun 12, 2021)

My guess, whatever it is, be it the moon or other, is not illuminated by anything, incduing itself at this point, I did even get any 'ring of fire' even with over exposure. Saying that, the cloud is filtering out much light and detail.
I wish we could see in other waves outside of RGB. Here's some images of the sun I am taking just now, using a filter from a welding mask. The colour cast is caused by the mask, is is the halo, double edge of the sun. I can only imagine what this thing maybe like in other wavelenghts. Perhaps, it becomes obvious to its working if so? Its amazing the colour shift depending on exposure edit!





May have been a little camera shake on this, although on a tripod it is very windy.




And the Welding glass/ filter


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jun 12, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Does the over processed image suggest there is nothing there, if there was something there would there not be a "noise signature"??
> 
> Sorry for over using the word there.


Yea I thought there would be a noise signature too!

It's almost like a light source that is being rotated 360 degrees.

Like turning around a lamp, you would see the silhouette of the case at some point


6079SmithW said:


> Yea I thought there would be a noise signature too!
> 
> It's almost like a light source that is being rotated 360 degrees.
> 
> Like turning around a lamp, you would see the silhouette of the case at some point


Ps...

Maybe there's a way you can see more than RGB.

Some flat earth guys use infrared cameras to take long distance footage and have seen landmasses 1500 miles away - as the infrared can see a lot further.

Apparently all digital cameras have a filter built in them to block infrared light, so all you have to do is take this filter out - and your camera can now see in infrared


----------



## Prolix (Jun 12, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Apparently all digital cameras have a filter built in them to block infrared light, so all you have to do is take this filter out - and your camera can now see in infrared


Yes, a friend has done exactly that and sent me a photo earlier of the results.


----------



## Timeshifter (Jun 12, 2021)

Tis true about digital cameras and filters of certain things.


----------



## The Illuminator (Oct 18, 2021)

Bitbybit said:


> Very well made photos!.
> ps. The disk size difference over one week i think should be about 0,05%    so probably see again in a few months could help
> 
> 
> axial tilt



So the millions and millions of miles the sun rays take to get here, matters not. A pesky few thousands of miles explains away the temperature differential? Sorry mate. I'm not buying that.


Bitbybit said:


> Very well made photos!.
> ps. The disk size difference over one week i think should be about 0,05%    so probably see again in a few months could help
> 
> 
> axial tilt



So the millions and millions of miles the sun rays take to get here, matters not. A pesky few thousands of miles explains away the temperature differential? Sorry mate. I'm not buying that.


Bitbybit said:


> Very well made photos!.
> ps. The disk size difference over one week i think should be about 0,05%    so probably see again in a few months could help
> 
> 
> axial tilt



So the millions and millions of miles the sun rays take to get here, matters not. A pesky few thousands of miles explains away the temperature differential? Sorry mate. I'm not buying that.


----------



## Apollonius (Oct 18, 2021)

Craters on the Moon's surface are not caused by meteor impacts, but by electrical discharges.

The Craters Are Electric


----------



## Timeshifter (Nov 1, 2021)

Haven't had chance in months to update this thread. Hoping now we may get some clearer skies & ill get the camera out


----------



## Referent (Feb 17, 2022)

I had the opportunity to photograph the moon about 12 hours before a full moon and about 12 hours after the full moon.  The camera has a small image sensor, zoomed way in, and was hand-held, so the image quality is not the best, but workable.

The *intention was to get images to see the "side finishing fading to white before the full moon" and the "side starting to fade to dark after the full moon"*.  The photographs I captured are in the top row (_the bottom row contains illustrations only for comparison--I hope this does not violate the OP intent--if so, please LMK and I will be glad to edit, but I thought it might be helpful_) below:




*Top photos by me, about 12 hours before and after full moon of 2022-02-16*​
My *naive hypothesis* had been that the fading-in-side and the subsequent fading-out-side (the lightening and then the darkening sides) *would have been be on "opposite" sides of the moon*.  (Naive because I did not look up what any models said would happen before taking the images, and I do not carry a model in my head for exactly how the moon phases work, even though I've watched some nifty animations explanatory in some videos both "official" and "Skiba" etc., but that's off topic.)

What I found from the photos I took (top row) is as follows:

The "gradient sides" with some dark before and after the full moon were not on exact opposite sides, though the position did change.
The light-dark patterns at the edges really do, to me, look similar to what I imagine a pitted/cratered ball being shined with a flashlight might look like at that edge; that is to say, gosh darn if this thing doesn't look spherical.
For comparison, the bottom row shows NASA renderings for times "two days prior" (2022-02-14) and "two days after" (2022-02-18) the same full moon, as viewed from the Northern hemisphere, from the video Moon Phases 2022 – Northern Hemisphere – 4K.  These "extreme gradient" views are expected to show the predicted "dark sides" for the particular waxing and waning action.  The NASA stills have been rotated about their centers to approximately match the rotation of the moon in the photos I took.

What I found from the comparison with reference predictions from NASA (FWIW) is as follows:

The "gradient dark sides" that I photographed basically match the "dark side angles" that NASA predicted.
*To be clear, the point with the bottom row is not to shill for NASA or the official version.  There is no question that we can predict what things the moon phases will look like.  I basically wanted to compare my photos with what would be expected, to check if the slight-gradient-sides in the photos were being seen correctly, being slight and since they were not on "opposite" sides as I had thought I might see.*


----------



## otl2021 (Feb 18, 2022)

Timeshifter said:


> The solar system: Our view from here​


I know that over time, our so called planets, our wandering stars as they have been called throughout time, do this...




...and that will never change.


----------



## Referent (May 16, 2022)

*Lunar Eclipse Shots*

From the tail end of the lunar eclipse last night (taken by me as per thread topic; please excuse the tall image):


*16-still sequence from about 10-15 minutes during ending of lunar eclipse (with roughly 1 minute spacing)*​


----------

